# Proud new owner of Toro 521



## NJBill (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm glad I found this site. I recently bought a home and a vintage Toro 521. The Tecumseh runs great and usually starts on the first pull. I changed the oil and ordered a backup of each belt just incase. Friends recommended getting extra shear bolts but I dont see them available. Does this model not use them? 
Also if anyone could provide advice on trouble areas or things to look out for wirh with this machine. I ordered an impeller kit on eBay today. The impeller on this toro sems to have thicker metal than most other machines out there. Has anyone installed the impeller kit on theirs. All advice is appreciated.

Bill in NJ


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO does not use those BLOODY SHEAR PINS. only grade 5 bolts. I use stainless steel. so they don't rot in there.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

OLD DOC DETROIT is the man that knows all their little quirks. so when he graces us with his every knowing appearance here. you will have the answers you seek. ALOHA from the frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

lucky for us that the 521 is just a smaller version of the larger two stage toro's and just as tough. drop the trans pan and lube up everything in there that should be lubed. if you need an owners manual its free on toro's website and there is a service manual here on the forum. a friend of mine has my 521R, I talked to him last nite after the 14" of snow ( plus drifts ) we got sunday. he said the 521 had no problems moving the snow. my 521E is having the impeller kit installed


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

This one is not that old as 521's go, it looks like an '89. With a minimum of basic care, a Toro like that can last virtually forever. You will find lots of information and some very knowledgeable and helpful people here. Welcome.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

time2time said:


> This one is not that old as 521's go, it looks like an '89. With a minimum of basic care, a Toro like that can last virtually forever. You will find lots of information and some very knowledgeable and helpful people here. Welcome.


 i just looked it up and you are correct it is a 1989


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcom from the Keystone state. 
I'm the very happy owner of a Toro 521 too. They are great machines and as was pointed outin an earlier post. They'll last forever.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome to club *Toro* Bill!!!

great machine you have there!


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome to the club, I also have a '89 521 and its an absolute beauty. Used it yesterday in about a foot of powder no problems.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Beautiful machine you picked up there, I would love to pick one of those smaller Toro's for my son to use and follow me with. Great grab!


----------

